# Mouse Guards



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I just put a bunch of nails in my entrance reducer. Figured that'd keep the mice out. Thus far I have found mice in the insulation of my TBHs, but nowhere else. Then again it's not spring yet either.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I think 1/2" hardware cloth might be a better option, mice still can't get through but it gives the bees more room to get through to clean house of dead bees. If I am wrong about the mice not getting through 1/2" please let me know, because that's what I plan to use this year. John


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

do the bees keep them out in the summer? or do they just have better places to live?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I think in the summer there are enough bees, and the weather is warm enough that they can easily break cluster and keep any mice at bay.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I have seen some pretty small holes that apparently let the beasties in. Maybe they were skinny teenagers but they grow up quick! 1/2" may be taking somewhat of a chance. Like Bush 84 I drive small finishing nails on 5/16" centers up through the entrance notch and nip them off about 1/8" short of coming right down to the landing board. The bees are managing to drag the drones and corpses out OK. Sometimes a drone grabs onto a nail and hangs on a bit till another bee bits his fingers!.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

I started out using two layers of 1/2 in. screens (slightly offset), placed it over the bottom entrance and screwed a board above the entrance and into the hive body. I was going to add an awning over the whole thing to keep the snow from landing on the entrance but I decided to to screw another board over the first board to turn it into a modified telescoping cover. So far, the bees have no problem going in and out of the entrance. I hope it works well come winter.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Back when I had bottom entrances and needed mouse guards, I used 1/4" hardware cloth.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

If I remember correctly, I tried using a 1/4" hardware cloth when I was trying to make a queen includer for my hive's front entrance (Warre hive - to prevent my package of bees from absconding). The problem was the drones had a very difficult time getting through it. That is why I chose to use two layers of 1/2" hardware cloth (offset) to use as a mouse trap instead.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> If I remember correctly, I tried using a 1/4" hardware cloth when I was trying to make a queen includer for my hive's front entrance (Warre hive - to prevent my package of bees from absconding). The problem was the drones had a very difficult time getting through it. That is why I chose to use two layers of 1/2" hardware cloth (offset) to use as a mouse trap instead.


But there are no drones during winter, so no worries using 1/4" hardware cloth.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I keep thinking that the hives being higher up would solve a lot of problems. Keep the mice out, keep the hive beetles out. make is harder for the mites to crawl back in after they fall out. Ants, etc. What do you all think?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

To Zonker,

I think even with higher stands, ants, mice and SHB would still be able to access the hive. I've read of ants climbing onto a shrub or tree and dropping onto the hive if there are barriers on the hive stand legs. Mice are very agile and adult SHB can fly in.


----------



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

Cacklewack said:


> I lost a couple Warre hives a few years ago because I forgot to get guards on.


I thought mice typically just did a bit of comb damage - how come the entire hive was lost?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

cpm,

They did far more than just a little comb damage. Both colonies had their entrances completely sealed with debris that the mice had gathered and brought into the hive to create their nest. There were at least half a dozen mice in each hive (they'd given birth). They ate through most of the comb in the hives. I think one of the colonies barely survived. 

Matt


----------

